# [Word 2003] Seitenzahlen



## Doofkatze (24. Januar 2006)

Also ich habe folgendes Problem ich hab in einer Datei meine gesamte Facharbeit und will 
diese nun durchnummerieren mit den Seitenzahlen, jedoch sollen die ersten 3 Blätter ohne nummerierung bleiben. Also es soll bei 4 anfangen.. aber wie auch immer scheint es sich sehr schwierig zu gestalten das mit Word hinzukriegen...
mfg doofkatze


----------



## Da Hacker (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo Doofkatze,

genau das gleiche ist jetzt bei meiner Schwester 
Ich sollte ihr jetzt bei ihrer Facharbeit über "Nordic Walking" helfen und hab das hier gefunden: Bitte mir folgen! 

Ich denke, es löst unser beider Problem 

Viel Erfolg bei deiner Facharbeit!

//EDIT: Ach Mist! Ich hab nicht beachtet, dass dein Thread vor zwei Tagen erstellt wurde. Hmm, da war ich bei der Bundeswehr.

Ciao:
Da' Hacker

PS: Ist es nicht etwas zu spät, gerade heute nach den Seitenzahlen zu fragen?


----------

